# New purple/pink marble boy! (Un-named...)



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Or would he be a dal? :-? Not sure... :roll:
Yep, I went to Petsmart. Again.
Yeah, sure, there was a pineapple boy, and a solid orange boy and his brothers, but for some reason I had to pick this guy. He was at the bottom of the cup with his fins clamped. He had some nasty ich (well, he has some now, but most of it went away when I put him in his new water.) And, on closer inspection, hole-in-the-head, which I've never dealt with before. 
Now, he is flaring at Tallulah-Faye, and she is flaring at him. Crazy fishies... :lol:
No-Name :


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I really like him! I have heard people on here talk about hole in the head but haven't really seen the cure? Is it also caused from poor water quality?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe so. I have some stress coat, aquarium salt, and Bettafix in there. Hopefully he will recover nicely. He's acting like a normal betta, so I don't think it's bugging him too much.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:shock2: WOW!!!!!!!!!!! He's SUPER stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What about Shawn? I REALLY hope the hole goes away.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks. ^-^
Shawn is cute  I hope it goes away too. He's pretty healthy otherwise, though.


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

Its not a hole in the head it just looks like a scale from what I can see from the pic


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww... he is so pretty. Sorry to hear about his condition but hopefuly you can get him better. Good luck.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Shards- No, I'm 100% he has hole in the head. The holes are pretty small, you have to see up close.
Mysquishy- Thanks.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Aww he reminds me of my Cameron! Gorgeous. as for names... Are you thinking more human names, or pet names?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, for now, He will be known as Fehmi.... 
Pet names. 

Edit- Oh, joy, more parasites to treat.... >.< Why do all Petsmart bettas (well, the ones I bought, anyway) have parasites? Argh.


----------



## cyndi (Jan 19, 2010)

maybe the DC that services your store is really far away. The ones we get are rather healthy but our DC is about six hours away. Less time in the boxes and heavy blue water. your store could possibly have lazy people in them as well. Hense the unhealthy ones you keep getting. 

Your Fehmi is very handsome never mind the fact he's sickish. he looks like one of mine, but the dark on his head isn't as much as yours.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

LOVE the sixth picture  He's so... flowie... flowy... flowey... I think it's the sixth... -goes to recount- YUP. He's adorable!! We don't have any veils around here that are that pretty, but I wish there were ;-; Veils like that are my favorite of all bettas types... SO, in short, GORGEOUS.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely fish!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hahah, thanks guys ^-^
Cyndi- yeah, the employees at my Petsmart seem to be lazy- today they got in 4 new boxes of fish, and an employee who was getting me som Cabomba sneered, "Did we get any more bettas in?" Another employee said, "Not many." And the employee who was helping me said "GOOD." 
Argh... come on, bettas aren't that hard to care for... X(


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Sinbad!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stunning Fish!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful! Pic 6 is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks. 
In that one, he was taking a breath of air, and he saw me, and zoomed back down. That's why the water's all rippley.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh, update-
He's blowing a bubblenest :-D and looking better!  A bubblenest on the first day! That's never happened to me before! I'm so happy he's happy.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I love him! I hope the health issues go away soon... but at least he's happy! My petco has pretty good looking/healthy fish, but my bfs petco is aweful! They all have an inch of water and really really bad fin curling  So sad.... I 'm really glad you rescued him!


----------

